# EN: since / for + time expression



## freeman_tio

Bonjour! est ce que je pourais avoir des exemples sur l'emploi de since et for avec les concordances de temps et quelques explications sur les emploies de ceci!! car j'ai toujours du mal avec ça!!

exemple : 

j'habite paris depuis 1950...

j'ai vécu à Paris depuis l'age de 25...
......

merci!!


----------



## mapping

I have lived (ou have been living) in Paris since 1950. j'y vis toujours.

I lived in Paris from the age of 25. je n'y vis plus.


----------



## misadro

tio, 
*since* marque le commencement de l'action : I have lived here *since 1950* 
*for*, la durée : I have lived here *for 30 years*

_present perfect_ (have lived) est à employer avec *since* et *for*

toutefois, si les choses ne sont plus d'actualité, on emploie le passé : 
I *lived* here *for 30 years* (je n'y habite plus)


----------



## rqf

I'm always confusing with for and since. Someone will be able to explain to me exactly when we use them ? With examples please 
Thank you


----------



## marget

I think we generally use for when accompanied by an amount of time and since if we mention a point in time. Examples would be "I've known her for six months" and "I've known her since August"


----------



## valskyfrance

J'ai beaucoup de difficulté à savoir quand et dans quelles phrases je dois utiliser les mots for et since pour dire pendant.

Can you clearly explain it too me please. Thanks.


----------



## Tim~!

I'll try it with 'for' and 'since' first and maybe come back to the others later if no-one else posts.

When teaching English to people in France and Germany, I always notice a look of horror on their faces.  When it's their time to give me an example of a present-perfect (?) phrase, they seem to gamble on whether they must use 'for' or 'since' to express the length of time ... and usually get the wrong one 

Here's an example sentence: *I've been learning French ...

*
*for* ten years/minutes/hours/weeks ...
*since* 1993/I was a baby/before I could walk/my mother married a Frenchman ...
Can you identify a pattern there?

If I said the same statement one year (minute/hour/week) later my sentence would now look like this: *I've been learning French ...

*
*for* _eleven_ years/minutes/hours/weeks ...
*since* 1993/I was a baby/before I could walk/my mother married a Frenchman ...
The things that fell into the category 'used with _for_' have all increased with time.  The 'since' things haven't.  It doesn't matter whether I say this sentence today, yesterday, next week, or twenty years in the future; '1993' stays the same; 'I was a baby' stays the same, and so on.

So, you use 'since' with a time identified in the past that won't change over time.  It doesn't matter when you say the sentence; they stay the same.

However, you use 'for' for those things that will change over time.  "... for one year" will at some point change to "... for two/three/four years" as time progresses.

So, given what you now know, which would you say in these cases?

"Where have you been?!  I've been waiting for you *for/since* ten minutes!"

"Where have you been?!  I've been waiting for you *for/since* eleven o'clock!"


----------



## Lilmisseh

Use 'for' for an amount of time that you can count up, eg. days, weeks, minutes, years.
Use 'since' a specific date or time, eg. wednesday, sunday, 2 o'clock, midday, midnight.
Hope it helps


----------



## Junky_Hero

Bonjour, j'ai une question sur ce sujet.
For et since impliquent t-ils obligatoirement le present perfect ?
Par exemple:
Il vivait là-bas depuis 3 ans, peut-on dire :
- He lived there for two years
merci


----------



## jann

> For et since impliquent t-ils obligatoirement le present perfect ?


Non.

_Since_ indique le début (la date, l'heure, etc.) d'une action ou d'une condition qui a commencé dans le passé, et qui 
- (a) continue encore au présent
- (b) continuait encore à un autre moment dans le passé que le locuteur évoque
_Since _exige donc une construction _perfect_, mais pas forcément le _present perfect_, parce qu'on peut également employer _the pluperfect, the __present perfect continuous, _ou _the __past perfect continuous.

For_ indique la durée précise (le nombre d'années, de jours, d'heures, etc.) d'une action ou d'une condition qui a commencé dans le passé.  Peut-être que cette action/condition 
- (c) continue au présent, ce n'est donc pas encore terminé
- (d) continuait encore à un autre moment dans le passé que le locuteur évoque (ce n'était pas encore terminé)
Dans ces cas, il faut employer un temps du _perfect_, tout comme les phrases avec _since_.

 Cependant, _for _offre également la possibilité que cette action/condition de durée définie se soit terminée à un moment précis dans le passé.  L'action est donc terminé 
- (e) au présent et il vous faut le _preterit_.  
- (f) à un autre moment dans le passé évoqué par le locuteur... et vous devez donc employer le _preterit_, sauf (g) si vous voulez insister sur la pertinence de l'action terminée à cet autre moment du passé, et vous choissez donc un _pluperfect _ou un _past perfect continuous_.


exemple: 
John est britannique.  Il travaille à Paris pendant quelques années. A la fin de la 3e année, il décide qu'il veut retourner au R.U.  Quelques mois plus tard, après avoir bouclé ses affaires, il retourne à Londres.
2001 - John arrive à Paris.  
fin janvier 2004 - John décide qu'il veut retourner à Londres
1 juin 2004 - John retourne à Londres.

31 mai 2004, Marie dit : _
John has lived in Paris for 3 years. (c)
John has been living in Paris for 3 years. (c)
John has lived in Paris since 2001. (a)
John has been living in Paris since 2001. (a)

_en 2007, Marie dit :
_John lived in Paris for 3 yrs.  (e)
John lived in Paris for 3 yrs before returing to London. (f)
John had lived in Paris for 3 when he returned to London. (g)
John had been living in Paris for 3 years when he returned to London (g)
__John had lived in Paris for almost 3 yrs when he decided to return to London. (d)
__John had been living in Paris for almost 3 yrs when he decided to return to London. (d)
John had been living in Paris since 2001 when he decided to return to London. (b)
John had lived in Paris since 2001 when he decided to return to London. (b)
_


----------



## oiseau23

Hello!

  Could someone could please tell me if the two following sentences are correct? 

1) "I've had a passion for King Arthur since a long time".

2) "I've been in this class for three weeks".

  Could you also please give me an explanation of the use of since and for?

  Thank you in advance for your answer.

  oiseau23


----------



## Micia93

dans tes deux exemples, "since" veut dire "depuis" et "for" veut dire "pendant"

cependant, j'ai toujours appris que "since" s'utilisait avec une date précise, tendant que "for" s'utilisait pour un temps indeterminé (ex : "for ages")
c'est pourquoi "since a long time" me paraît un peu étrange ...


----------



## aline1984

It's been almost a week since I worked here;
I'm working here since a week; 
Is it correct????

En bref je voudrais dire : cela fait une semaine que je travaille ici..
Merci d'avance


----------



## Franco-filly

I've been working here for (almost) a week.


----------



## paramaribo77

Hi, thanks for replying my question. Is it correct to answer "since 2010"  when the question is: " How long has it been operational?" ?  We could also answer " for 8 years" but what I really want to know is if since is acceptable. Thanks again


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hello paramaribo77. Yes, "since 2010" is fine here.





> Aux questions commençant par "how long ...?" correspondent des réponses comportant l'expression d'une durée introduite par :
> FOR (et cela, à tous les temps) (...) SINCE : si l'action se fait en ce moment, en disant quand elle a commencé (le verbe étant au present perfect). (...)
> *En résumé* :
> for indique une durée 'depuis' = 'ça fait x temps que....'
> since indique un point de départ qui peut être un siècle, une année, un mois, un jour, un événement...... 'depuis' = ' depuis le moment où ...' (anglaisfacile.com)


 […]


----------

